# AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6400+...

## general

what can you tell me about this CPU that I might need to know?

```

general@Atlantis ~ $ sudo cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 67

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6400+

stepping        : 3

cpu MHz         : 3214.833

cache size      : 1024 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow rep_good pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy

bogomips        : 6435.08

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 67

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6400+

stepping        : 3

cpu MHz         : 3214.833

cache size      : 1024 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow rep_good pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy

bogomips        : 6431.17

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc

general@Atlantis ~ $

```

----------

## Hyper_Eye

There is a lot of info right there. What is it in particular you need to know? It is a 64-bit processor so you can compile a 64-bit system on it. The architecture is k8. It is dual-core so you would want to run an SMP kernel with it. It is a dual-core 3.2GHz 64-bit proc and it's quite nice.

----------

## general

I wanted to know if there was anything I should watch out for, software bugs that it might trigger any special use or c flags that apply

----------

## Hyper_Eye

I am running the 6000+ and have had no problems with it whatsoever. I am running 32-bit with an SMP enabled kernel. Your proc is exactly the same as mine with a little higher clock.

----------

## general

are you using kde?

I'm having trouble compiling kdebase, gcc segfault and make quits with a message stating that the problem is a non reproducible bug, I just got through reemerging gcc  with a new march and mtune

----------

## Hyper_Eye

I am using KDE-3.5.8. The sort of problem you are experiencing has not been uncommon in my experience unfortunately. You should do a search for the package you are installing and find a post with a similar bug. That is usually what I do. If you don't find a post then make a thread yourself in the appropriate section of the forum.

----------

## general

SOLVED 

I change my cflags to match the new possessor, recompiled gcc and then recompiled kdebase

----------

## csm11

General, could you explain a little bit about the process you took to solve this?  I'm trying to get Gentoo to recognize both of my cores in my 5200+.

----------

## schachti

 *csm11 wrote:*   

> I'm trying to get Gentoo to recognize both of my cores in my 5200+.

 

You have to enable SMP support in the kernel.

----------

## csm11

That's the exact thing I'm trying to figure out, but I am totally new to Gentoo.

----------

## schachti

You have to enable "Processor type and features" - "Symmetric multi-processing support" in the configuration of the kernel.

----------

